# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të personave të humbur >  Ju lutem me ndihmoni  per nje adrese!

## aspira

Nje shoqe e vjeter e femijerise ka ndryshuar qytet . E kerkova sa me shume  ne arkiva listash nga zyra te urbanistikes (por hic) dhe nje miku im me sjell vetem kaq te dhena: (po perfshi edhe ato qe di vet un)


Elsa Brahim Hoxha, Adresa aktuale: Tirane, Gj.Civile: Single, Nr.Ban.: 1  /21/19 

Kjo e fundit qe eshte me shkrim Bold (te trashe) esht pikerisht pika qe me dergon te adresa e nuk di ta kuptoj, a eshte numer i Bandes se regjistrave apo directive e qarte... ideja eshte se nuk ja dija  emrin e te atit dhe (nese) une di qe jeton ne Kamez,Tirane-vetem do doja ta merrja vesh a esht po ajo Elsa qe ende njoh apo gaboj. Nese eshte ajo (dmth nese me sqaroni vllezer shqiptare ate numer Ban. Thyesor e nese adresa me behet e dukshme ne postime fale benevolences suaj), JU SHPREH FALENDERIMET E MIA ME TE SINQERTA DHE DO JU JEM MIRENJOHES!

Kam plot shprese ne ju... 

Ju pershendes respektivisht ne ankth!  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Miri.D

Drejtohu ne nje bashki per tu orientuar sepse ata posedojne Gj.civile.
Dhe une bera nje kerkim,por adresa me dilte vetem Tirane.

----------

aspira (03-04-2014)

----------


## Wordless

Provoje në facebook .. ose .. te njerëz të humbur !!

----------


## smokkie

Ose te "me zemer te hapur" ?

----------


## Elian70

E di qe jam gabim ketu dhe per te evituar hapjen e nje teme te re desha NDIHME nese ndonje ka ndonje ide:
Dua te printoj nje liber me permasa 14x20cm rreth 180 faqe (varet se sa do te dalin nga perkthimi). Doja te dija se sa mund te me kushtoje printimi i nje libri dhe nese varet nga sasia qe duhet te printoj. Sigurisht kopertina duhet te kete nje cmim me vete. Nese ndonje profesionist apo ndonje qe eshte ne korrent te ketyre puneve me jep ndonje ide do t'ja dija per nder.

p.s. libri nuk ka figura apo fotografi

----------

